# JD3038 how to install hyd top link?



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have a 3038E I want to add a hydraulic top link. I recieved link and spool value from Surplus yesterday. I was hoping someone had one on theirs and could show me what goes where.
This picture shows rear lines I have on backhoe now, I assume power beyond? One line from pump, other to tank, labeled 1&2 (which is which?).









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Spool valve has 5 ports, #2 is a metal thread in plug. What goes where?
I'll measure and get hydraulic lines after I mount valve to a bracket.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Under seat...am I pointing to hydraulic pressure adjustment? It's near draft control.
Thanks!









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I never got a reply, but this may help someone who has done it help me.
On valve, 1 is marked T. 2 is N. 5 is P.
Top two, 3&4 are unmarked.
Next picture is close up of valve.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Top female disconnect connector goes up to front of tractor, so that's to pump I assume.
I marked as "1".
Below that is a flex hose going to fill tank, return line I assume.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

